# Heater Burns?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I cant post a picture but i know 100 percent my p has burnt himself off the heater. Any suggestions on what i should do? also what could happen to him?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Add some salt, keep your water params good, and buy yourself a heater guard if your fish like the heater.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nothing to worry about... as been said, a heater guard is a must


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

get heater guards and or move the heater. Unless it is a bad burn I wouldn't do anything. If it is a bad burn I would add some anti bacterial/fungal to be sure there are no complications but for a minor burn I wouldn't do anythign mroe then salt and mayby an increase in temp.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I personally don't use heater guards as I never really have had a problem with my fish rubbing against the heater, you could add some more cover in the tank like a good sized piece of driftwood.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

hes got a nice big rock type thing with room underneath it, he has plenty of hiding room


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

i keep my filter tight to the top back corner so they dont even go neer it realy just put it on a place they dont go very often


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Just buy yourself a heater guard and you'll be fine.
Keep us updated on how the fish does


----------

